# Will there ever be a official way to blacklist things?



## Lucky Absol (Feb 23, 2016)

I suppose the title says everything.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes. Filtering keywords and tags is one of the long term goals, but the underlying systems that requires it is a bit more extensive.


----------



## Grandpriest (Feb 24, 2016)

Lucky Absol said:


> I suppose the title says everything.


Expect to see an option to do so in about ... 20 years, give or take.  
Maybe longer.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks like this question has been answered! Closin' <3


----------

